# Need help identifying bugs



## bill75 (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone identify these bugs? The white bugs. Sorry for poor quality shots.
















Thank you 
Bill


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

This thread might be better in the identification section. 

blow on them and see if they jump. they could be springtails. if they are springtails they are a great addition to your viv and will act as janitors.

could they be dwarf white isopods? i cant tell from the picture.

thats all i know that it could be. someone else will probably chime in with a better answer though. good luck!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a temperate springtail (Colombella sp.)


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Golden State Mantellas said:


> Looks like a temperate springtail (Colombella sp.)


If I had to venture a guess, I'd say tropical whites (Sinella sp, all springtails fall within Colembolla).. if they are temperates, they'd be Folsomia candida (a google search will show either at pretty high magnification) maybe this pic will help? Either way, they look like springtails which are beneficial and make good frog snacks. 

Photo credit to Randy/dartsami @ E and K Best Buys


----------

